# Wing Chun Practitioner asked to be on Ultimate Fighter TV series???



## dungeonworks (Aug 22, 2010)

I was YouTubing and came accross this video posted in June of this year.

*Kung Fu's Value in MMA, Joe Rogan, Obasi and TUF, more on Traditional Arts: MMA Confidential TALK *

Has anyone heard anything more about this?  To me, being a Wing Chun student as well as an MMA fan, I find this interesting and would LOVE to see this happen.  You can see Sean Obasi's fights on YouTube.  He came from BJJ to Wing Chun and trains in NYC under Sifu Grados.


----------



## Rion (Aug 22, 2010)

Yea i have seen a few of Sean Obasi's fights his one to look out for in the future.


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 22, 2010)

I've seen his fights and honestly never saw any WC being applied... If he has ever formally trained in WC, I just can't see it.


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 23, 2010)

I would love to see someone represent TCMA in the UFC though... much like lyoto machida has represented Karate/TJMA. 
I think there just are not enough WC etc schools out there that train for contact sports... or full contact at all. I'd like to see someone maybe from the EBMAS system in the UFC...


----------



## geezer (Aug 23, 2010)

IrishMonk said:


> I would love to see someone represent TCMA in the UFC though... much like lyoto machida has represented Karate/TJMA.
> I think there just are not enough WC etc schools out there that train for contact sports... or full contact at all. I'd like to see someone maybe from the EBMAS system in the UFC...


 
Yeah, I'd like to see EBMAS train someone for the ring/cage too. Their emphasis seems to be more self-defense and street rather than competition, but they've got some tough guys who hit hard and are willing to deal with grappling and groundwork, so IMHO they should be able to make the transition to sport fighting and do well.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 24, 2010)

geezer said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see EBMAS train someone for the ring/cage too. Their emphasis seems to be more self-defense and street rather than competition, but they've got some tough guys who hit hard and are willing to deal with grappling and groundwork, so IMHO they should be able to make the transition to sport fighting and do well.


 
Don't know if you remember Scott Baker or not.  He competed in UFC II, during the early days of MMA competition when the UFC had very little in the way of rules.  He did an article in the now discontinued online magazine 'Wing Chun Teahouse', talking about the experience and what he felt was needed for a Wing Chun practitioner to make a successful transition to MMA, using Wing Chun.  Interesting read.

He has a website with the article.  Here is the link:

http://www.mainewingchunkungfu.com/article 19.htm


----------



## cwk (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link. There's some good articles on that site.
I like the skills vs drills article especially. The learning a new language analogy is a good one and quite fitting. 
I remember the first dream I had in Thai, I woke up thinking WTF!!! LOL


----------

